# Harbor Freight Solar



## preppermyA

I'm toying with the idea of the Harbor Freight 4 panel solar kit. They run ~$150.00 on sale frequently.
This would be just to get my feet wet. 
It would probably spend most of the time hooked up to the RV to keep the battery up while parked at home.
Anyone tried this one? It's been available for a little while now so if anyone has tried it, chime in.


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm interested in this as well so I'll be seeing if anyone has any ifo in this thread.


----------



## Smitty901

Long term the PVC or plastic frame of the harbor Freight panels do not hold up. Mine is a 3 panel one . Easy enough to replace .


----------



## sideKahr

Please do not rely on Harbor Freight's exagerated claims for their system. One days sun on a 100 watt panel will NOT charge a 35 Ah battery enough to run a refrigerator for 34 hours.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

I have read a lot of information online about these systems and have been very curious as well. One thing I have noticed is the new systems are generally regarded as better than the previous generation. This is one of those things on my list if I ever get the money.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I think a lot of people buy a Harbor Freight kit because they are a little apprehensive about putting together a solar kit.
I mean it's a little scary to put even a small kit up if you have no experience with solar. But keep in mind the price of a
good quality panel has came way down. 

The Harbor Freight panels really do not have much quality at all. I have heard that they will let water in then freeze and bust.
For $150 you can put together a nice 100- - 200 watt set up.

If you could see a basic setup you would say "That's it?"
the solar panel output leads (two wires) run to a control box. The battery has two wires that also run to the control bo.
That's all you need. For your 12 volt needs your better off to get your power straight off the batteries.
You can pick up a controller for about $20 or less that will do the job.

But if you would rather use a Harbor Freight kit to see what it's about check out craigs list
I see those kits for 75 to 100 unopened.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

I think everyone knows Harbor Freight is not the top end of any product, but that said, I have things I bought there that have help up well for over 15 years now. I assume a lot of it has to do with maintenance. Kind of like when I bought my Heritage Arms .22, everyone says they are garbage, buy a Ruger, they're inaccurate, you won't be happy, etc. That has been a great little gun. Plenty accurate for my needs, never failed to fire yet, just keep it clean and oiled. Not to say anyone posting here is wrong, I doubt anyone here has a reason to mislead the rest of us, I am just saying it might be a good idea for everyone to take a look at one of those kits in person and make their own judgement. I hope I have the opportunity to do just that.


----------



## PrepTrack

You might be better off building your own kit. Tons of online solar calculators available. There are great affordable 300W polycrystalline panels that you just need to couple with a charge controller and batteries (the "best" affordable solution is sealed glass matt lead cells). Plus, Harbor Freight is not really know for quality.


----------



## Illini Warrior

nooo way - no how would I rely on Harbor Freight for something like solar panels - there's no back up guarantee there what-so-ever ...

most of the big box home improvement chains offer the Grape Solar product line >>>> Home - cost competitive to get started - drop ship to your home or the local store - 100w basic set up is $100 ...

get your feet wet and move up from there ....


----------



## azrancher

Remember we buy Harbor Freight tools to get that one tool we need right now, and probably will only use once.

*Rancher*


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I am bought they’re older three panel solar kit as a Way to break into the whole solar thing. I had them mounted up on the roof of my garage for about four years and I had to take them down only because we were moving. It was mentioned earlier and they were correct in that the PVC tubing that came with it just fell apart, it was all junk and I threw it all away but the panels themselves other than being dirty worked very well and were completely operational and continue to put out good voltage in good sun. I had them powering One deep cycle 12 V marine battery which in turn powered ppwered a car stereo / equalizer and 4 speakers that I had set up in the garage and for that purpose they worked great. I never had any issue with them but then again that was really just a hobby set up. When we moved as I said I threw the PVC framing away but cleaned the panels and packed them away I have them in my garage now and simply just have not set them back up again but it is on my to do list. I do buy items from Harbor freight but I am very careful as to what I purchase from them, somethings I won’t touch and other things I have had very good success with. For a hobbyist and entrance into the whole solar world I think it is OK deal but for long term powering all kinds of heavy duty devices, no, I would go with a more professional choice.


----------



## Elvis

https://www.amazon.com/Renogy-Monoc...5499&sr=8-3&keywords=100+watt+solar+panel+kit
Cost less and higher quality than the Harbor freight kit along with free Prime shipping.


----------



## Elvis

100 watt panel assuming 77% charging efficiency and 4 1/2 hrs of strong sun a day charging a 12v battery at 14.5v. 

23 amps a day charge realistic expectation 8-9 months a year in most of the US (less charging in the winter). Hook it to a large (100 amp hr) 12v battery.

But that's enough to run some small electronics for several years. Just the ability to recharge a flashlight and radio would be a game changer if the grid went down.


----------



## DarthKekius

HF is only good for basic tools, like socket wrenches, pliers, pickaxe, tool boxes, work gloves, box knife, and that is about it.

Every single electronic HF item I have purchased has been total junk that lasted maybe a few hours before it fell apart.

I know nothing about solar, and very much plan on getting into solar this year or next. When I decide to get my entry kit it will not be HF.


----------



## Smitty901

My HF 3 panel setup was fun to play with , learned a lot. After a year the frame for the panels self destructed in the sun. The regulator fried. But it still charges a battery.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Lowtechredneck said:


> I think everyone knows Harbor Freight is not the top end of any product


look at newpowa solar for the panels

cold climate get AGM batteries.. warmer clime use gel batteries

controllers... lots of good ones on amazon checkout HQST


----------



## SGT E

Grape Solar $119 each and a $39 charge controller listed below will get you there about the same price but in much better style!

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/100-watt-solar-panel-gs-star-100w/prod21250405.ip?xid=plp_product_1_1

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/165w-pwm-controller-gs-pwm-165w/prod21250374.ip?xid=plp_product_1_15


----------



## budgetprepp-n

SGT E said:


> Grape Solar $119 each and a $39 charge controller listed below will get you there about the same price but in much better style!
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/100-watt-solar-panel-gs-star-100w/prod21250405.ip?xid=plp_product_1_1
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/165w-pwm-controller-gs-pwm-165w/prod21250374.ip?xid=plp_product_1_15


There you go. Twice the power for the same price. And quality stuff.


----------



## soyer38301

I picked one up just to use charging the trailer batteries. Works ok, but had to modify it a little to get it to work with yhe setup on the trailer. Would not use it for anything else though...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## agmccall

You can pick up really good solar panels on craigslist. Usually a solar company or even a DIYer will get a pallet of panels for a discount price. then they might have a few extra that you can buy. you can get the inverter from harbor freight, but there are places like invertersrus, theinverterstore, and, of course, amazon. I did this myself for a wood furnace I have. I got 1 300watt panel hooked it up to a simple charger for 2, 6 volt golf cart batteries and a 3000 watt inverter that I use to keep the blower fan on the furnace going when the power is out.

I am thinking of setting up several of these single use setups for the freezer, fridge etc.

another thing you can get from harbor freight is 12v float charger and inverter to setup a battery backup. These plugin and while the power is on keeps the batteries topped off then when the power goes off you have power where needed

al


----------



## The Tourist

Here's my problem--I'm surrounded by trees.

Several years ago my wife wanted cable for the TV and the installer came out. He climbed up on our roof to see if he could get a satellite connection. He could not, so he hard-wired us.

So, my question has always been, "How much direct sunlight do I need to re-charge appliances or get a TV signal?"

Most of the 'experts' tell me not to bother since any connection will be spotty at best. Is this the truth?


----------



## bigwheel

I still have an el cheapo battery powered drill form from Harbor Freight and it still works good after several years..course I dont try to make a living with it. Has some kinda low budget battery that says it can be ruined by over charging. So far I bees nice and follow the rules on that. I got dumb enough to buy a solar motion light at Home Depot for 70 bucks or so. Terrible waste of money. Then I see one just like it at Harbor Freight for 39 bucks...I really got mad. The rumor around here is dont use your credit card..or it will wind up on the dark web. Pay cash. I use mine but I get nervous.


----------



## Maine-Marine

get your panels from newpowa.com we buy a ton of them and resell them ( we install them at local fracking sites)

solar controller... check on ebay for morningstar or other controllers


----------



## Slippy

The Tourist said:


> Here's my problem--I'm surrounded by trees.
> 
> Several years ago my wife wanted cable for the TV and the installer came out. He climbed up on our roof to see if he could get a satellite connection. He could not, so he hard-wired us.
> 
> So, my question has always been, "How much direct sunlight do I need to re-charge appliances or get a TV signal?"
> 
> Most of the 'experts' tell me not to bother since any connection will be spotty at best. Is this the truth?


You should clear any trees around the Southern Exposure that will block sun or satellite. We have Hughes Net Satellite Internet and Direct TV which is Satellite and luckily I cleared about 2 acres of trees around the house.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> You should clear any trees around the Southern Exposure that will block sun or satellite. We have Hughes Net Satellite Internet and Direct TV which is Satellite and luckily I cleared about 2 acres of trees around the house.


those cleared trees were converted to slippy pikes...


----------

